# Wann Wasserwechsel



## bagger (19. Sep. 2012)

Nach drei Jahren ohne Wasserwechsel möchte ich einen totalen Wasserwechsel in meinen 
8000 lieter Goldfischteich vornehmen.Es ist ein Folienteich mit Feldsteinen ausgelegt.Durch die 11Watt UV Lampe haben sich die Zwichenräume der Steine mit den verklumten Algen gefüllt. Ich bekomme sie einfach nicht weg. Mein Wasser ist aber das ganze Jahr ziemlich klar,bei Sonnenschein kann ich meist den 1.20m tiefen Grund sehen. Ich habe aber nun Angst das durch die zersetzung der verklumten Algen der Nährstoffgehalt zu groß wird und das es meine Pflanzen nicht mehr schaffen werden die Nährstoffe umzusetzen.Ich wollte das Wasser einfach abpumpen und die Steine sauberspritzen.
.Als Besatz habe ich 5 -20cm Goldis einnen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen und im Frühjahr habe ich noch zwei Scheibenbarsche eingesetzt wegen der Eidämmung der Nachzucht.
Ich füttere auch schon zwei Jahre nicht mehrund die goldis wachsen trotzdem weiter.
Sollte ich das jetzt noch im Herbst machen oder damit bis zum Frühjahr warten
Würde mich freuen wenn ich einen Ratschlag bekomme
Bagger


----------



## elkop (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

ich bin ja keine fachfrau, aber ich frage mich, warum man einen seit jahren klaren und offenbar funktionierenden teich komplett leerpumpen sollte. wie heißts doch? "never change a winning team" oder zumindest nicht das ganze 
mein nachbar (bzw. seine putzwütige ehegesponsin) putzt jedes frühjahr den teich. du solltest sehen, wie der ausschaut. komplett veralgt, manches jahr rot, manches grün. eine stinkende brühe. pfui gack 
bin neugierig, was die fachleute dazu sagen.


----------



## Joerg (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Hallo Bagger,
einen kompletten Wasserwechsel macht man nur im Notfall. Der scheint nicht gegeben.
Durch das neue Wasser führst du den Algen möglicherweise genau die Nährstoffe zu, die sie zum wachsen brauchen.

Bei Fischbesatz sollte man am besten wöchentlich einen WW durchführen.
Es sammeln sich mit der Zeit einige Stoffe im Wasser, die nicht abgebaut werden.
Diese sollten dann mit langsamen WW stetig aus dem System.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Hi Bagger,

wenn ich Wasser wechsel laß ich, wenn es länger Schlechtwetterperioden gibt, so 30cm Wasser ab und der Regen darf nach und nach  wieder auffüllen

MfG Frank


----------



## Karoo (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Guten Tag,
uuuups - jetzt lese ich hier etwas, mit dem ich nicht gerechnet habe.
Bin schon sehr oft die Beiträge Basis-Wissen etc .. durchgegangen , aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das gelesen zu haben.

  Bei Fischbesatz sollte man am besten wöchentlich einen WW durchführen.

Meine Wasserwerte sind immer gut , __ Frösche , Fische und Co fühlen sich anscheinend wohl.

Jetzt bin ich doch verunsichert ...

Herzliche Grüße
Karoo


----------



## Joerg (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Hallo Karoo,
auch wenn bei dir genügend Sauerstoff zu atmen in der Wohnung vorhanden ist,
sollte man manchmal etwas Lüften um die "Gerüche" raus zu bekommen.

Die gemessenen Wasserwerte mögen auch in Ordnung sein aber die Fische schwimmen ja in einem isolierten Behältnis.
Verschiedene Stoffe werden sich im Wasser also anreichern und ein Nachfüllen von verdunstetem Wasser alleine reicht nicht, um das zu verhindern.

Ein Eintrag in Form von Futter verstärkt diesen Prozess.
Die WW Rate hängt also schon von den Stoffen ab, die von außen zugeführt werden.
Viel Fische, viel Futter, wenig Wasser - bedeutet dann viel WW.

Frank hat moderaten Besatz und 30cm sind bei seiner Oberfläche schon viel.
Man sollte also schon abwägen was sinnvoll und notwendig ist. 

Ich fütter recht viel und der Besatz ist eher hoch - Wöchentlich 5% ist dann angemessen.


----------



## frido (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Ich mach´s wie __ Knoblauchkröte! Wenn Regen angesagt ist sauge ich ca 1000 liter ab und verbinde das wenn möglich gleich mit anstehenden Reinigungsarbeiten. (Filterinhalt samt Schmodder absaugen, wenn vorhanden Schmodder am Teichgrund absaugen) Der Regen füllt den Teich wieder auf. Leitungswasser hat mein Teich nur bei der Erstbefüllung im Oktober 2011 gesehen. Wasserwerte sind top und werden regelmäßig per Tröpfchentest kontrolliert. Lediglich die KH ist mit 3-4 recht niedrig-allerdings kommt unser Leitungswasser mit KH 4 aus der Leitung-würde also auch nix nutzen. Werde nächstes Jahr mal ein paar Säckchen Muschelgrit in den Filter legen-vielleicht bekomm ich den KH Wert ein wenig angehoben.


----------



## Karoo (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

@Jörg - hier erst einmal ein großes Danke, wieder etwas gelernt.
Ich werde das mit dem Wasserwechsel +/- 5 % jetzt auch machen.
In diesem Jahr fand ich alles sehr gut, nur zum Frühjahr einige Algen, was für mich in Ordnung ist.
Ich habe auch recht viele Fische und füttere zum Winter hin täglich, im Sommer kaum.

Vermutlich habe ich es im Sommer richtig gemacht, es war warm und ich habe immer frisches Wasser nachgefüllt., hätte halt vorher etwas rauslassen müssen. 
 Der Teich hat durch die Steine am Rand viel Spiel nach oben,Begrenzung erkenne ich gut am "Randskimmer". Übergelaufen ist er noch nie. 
Noch mal Danke für den Tipp.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Karoo


----------



## ittig46 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

HALLO FRIDO-eine Frage:wie ziehst Du den Schmoder aus dem Teich. Habe ca. 3500 l Wasser im Teich und müßte mal den Untergrund säubern. Lb. Gr. aus Bayern ittig46


----------



## Micha61 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Moin zusammen,

@ ittig46

mit einem Teichschlammsauger.

Da in meiner Gegend, das Regenwasser, einen ph Wert von 5 hat, mach ich nach längeren Regenperioden, einen TW.


Gruß Micha


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Hi Frido,

bei deiner KH brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. 
Bei mir liegt die die Karbonathärte noch tiefer, nämlich schon seit fast 20 Jahren bei KH 2 und noch kein einziger meiner Fische hat damit Probleme bekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## frido (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Meinen Fischen scheints auch nichts auszumachen, und wenn es bei dir schon seit 20 Jahren funktioniert, brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen.

Genau-mit einem Teichschlammsauger! Für die Absaugarbeiten erweist sich mein Substrat natürlich als nicht gerade vorteilhaft (feiner Kies 2-4 mm)-etwas wird immer mit angesaugt. Zum Glück habe ich nicht viel Schmodder am Teichboden.


----------



## ittig46 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

danke für Deine Aufklärung-wir haben im Schrebergarten keinen Strom, aber einen Stromerzeuger. Hatten schon mal einen Schlammsauger von einem Zoogeschäft, aber der brachte nichts, Ich weiß nicht wie stark der Sauger sein muß, daß ich den Schlamm rausbringe. Der geliehene ist damals kaputtgegangen ( hat es nicht verkraftet) Wo kann ich so einen mir leihen oder welchen soll ich kaufen??? lb.Gr. aus Bayern ittig46


----------



## Micha61 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel*

Hallo ittig,

ich hatte mal einen vom OBI, für 99,00€.
Der war ausreichend.
Ginge nicht auch eine kleine Schmutzwasserpumpe ?


Gruß Micha


----------

